# Socio-Economic Impacts of Construction Unionization in Massachusetts



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

unfortunately, while this may be an "academic" study, the subject of the study is also the sponsor of the study, and therefore there is no impartiality. the conclusions, therefore, are meaningless. this is a thinly veiled attempt at union self promotion. 

While I have no bias for or against unions, I do have a distaste for biased studies that pretend to be impartial, and it's a shame that universities can't steer clear of them.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

It reads like my 12 year old sounded when he found out that the dictionary had some really big words. :laughing:

Nothing against the Union either, has nothing to do with my being a RAT.

My brother is Union and we get along just fine. Yeah IBEW too. LOL


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

It was a long boring read, me personally I believe in cause and effect we have on each other. If either gets a raise or better treatment then logic would be that the other would have to accomadate their workers in order to compete.No matter which side you work for (union or non union) we directly affect each other by our actions, therefore I do wish for both to get more raises and better work conditions. I am not one to say "I got mine" and forget about the rest of the workers, this is why I believe in the union way of all of us helping each other.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Sounds real good if you can get in but it don't mean nothing to you if you can not get in because you are not related to anyone.
I worked non signatured because of the IBEW


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Sounds real good if you can get in but it don't mean nothing to you if you can not get in because you are not related to anyone.
> I worked non signatured because of the IBEW


You lost me, are you blaming the IBEW for you working nonunion? Times have change from you have to be kin to get in, now if you show an interest and the hours in some locals is all it takes.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

My experiences with the IBEW are well documented on this site.
Look through my posts bit the ones that stand out are 12-31 -2008,
2-10-2009, 3-21-2009 , 9-8-2009


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> My experiences with the IBEW are well documented on this site.
> Look through my posts bit the ones that stand out are 12-31 -2008,
> 2-10-2009, 3-21-2009 , 9-8-2009


So you are saying that it is the IBEW's fault that you are working nonunion? Yes I read a few of your post where you applied back in the 70's are you shtting me? This is the basis for your assumption of todays IBEW. Back in the mid 90's I know of a Brother who applied 5 years in a row and was turned down 5 years in a row in 1 city, went to a different city working for a non union contractor and got organized in the first day. Now today we have this new Ce/Cw program where all it takes is to apply in most cases to get in. If you continue to live in the 70's you will always be 40 years late.I just wonder if the old myth's are more appealing than todays truth?


----------



## ramsy (Jan 20, 2009)

Chris21 said:


> Long read but interesting if you're into it.
> http://www.massaflcio.org/sites/mas...t of Construction Unionization March 2010.pdf


Cornell's news-release flair celebrates union pensions heavily invested in development projects to keep local construction going, but shows no input from Merit-shops or peer review. Its a cosy way to secure government funds, if Cornell's accreditation is chosen for union-apprenticeship schools.

Cornell's study interviews union contractors who complain that rat competitors avoid State employment laws, taxes, pensions, health ins., and details an epidemic of Massachusetts merit shops miss classifying workers as independent contractors, and laying off employees before sufficient hours for State-mandated health contributions.

The study surveys an exploit of immigrant labor and conduct among Massachusetts merit-shop apprenticeship schools, which “fail to produce even a single journey-level worker.”

Union contractors must be feeling like a "cash cow" for Massachusetts State revenue; perhaps enjoying Public Works preference, but not the taxes on such an uneven playing field, where an apparent lack of enforcement lets merit shops exploit so wildly & tax free.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What I thought was most interesting, and pretty darned smart, is the fact that a lot of the retirement plan money is invested in developing real estate, which turns into more union work. I don't care what your beliefs on the union are; that right there is pretty intelligent.


----------

